# introduce your child/teen



## helen1234

rosie my teen daughter has prompted me that i'm always showing rhys off lol so here is about the other child in my life.

so here is rosie she will be 15yrs old in January, i had her when i was 18yrs old, she's a loveable rogue but has an absolute heart of gold, she's very vain and spends ages looking in the mirror, 
she's been really ill with bad epilepsy all her life diagnosed when she was 2 1/2yrs. she has learning difficulties but the past few yrs since her eplilepsy got better she has really caught up and is an I.T whizz.

her hobbies are all sports at school esp running and swimming. wish she'd spend that much enthusiasm keeping her bedroom that tidy. and hanging out with mates.
she's fanatical about music, spends hours on her ipod.

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/6yr.jpg

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/2009-06-0813-12-02127.jpg

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/P290609_1235.jpg

forgot to add she's usually away with the fairy's too :rofl:

https://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq307/rosiehelen32/2009-06-0813-12-53501.jpg


----------



## Dizzy321

Aww she is lovely, love her name too lol. so nice to write about your older 'baby' too :) love that holiday pic x


----------



## mommyof3co

She is so pretty! 

I have 2 that belong in here

Landon is 6yrs old and my oldest. He is the best big brother in the world, I couldn't have hand picked anyone better. He is just amazing with them, he is very smart and so outgoing, has so many friends. Here is a recent picture of him and his baby brother Hayden
https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/June%202009/DSC08620.jpg

And my middle son Casen, he is 4yrs old and mommy's boy. He has been from day one attached to me. He is my sensitive one. He is extremely smart, doing things way above his age level. He is also really into music, he loves to sing and remembers the words to pretty much every song. Out of the 3 he is the most like me. Here is a recent picture of him
https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/June%202009/DSC08570.jpg

And Landon and Casen together
https://i559.photobucket.com/albums/ss39/mommyof3tx/June%202009/DSC08539.jpg


----------



## Vickie

great thread!


----------



## princess_bump

aww fab thread helen! xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

She looks like you helen!


----------



## tasha41

Awww you guys have gorgeous "kids"

Poor "kids" get forgotten on here :blush: all us baby crazy mommies!


----------



## helen1234

momof3.
your boys are lovely hun, you can tell they have their own little bond, 
theres 14yrs between rosie and rhys but she adored him from day one.

shes the spitting image of me when i was her age, she does actually have really curly hair, but since she discovered the straightners spends ages straightening it lol.

x


----------



## hypnorm

Lovely kids.


----------



## brownhairedmom

Aw Helen, Rosie is absolutely beautiful. 

And mumof3, cute boys!!!


----------



## mommyof3co

Thanks :)


----------



## Jkelmum

https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Image0198.jpg
katie aged 9
https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Phonepics058.jpg
Jake aged 13


----------



## lollylou1

she is the double of you hun!

Lou
xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

aww what a great thread!

here are my other 3 'babies':cloud9:

My eldest, Ryan is 13.

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/6733_1185509638564_1252958047_30502.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/iphonejune09015.jpg

My daughter, Courteney-Leigh, she's 10 going on 21, she loves makeup and clothes and keeps pinching my hair straighteners!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/courtsnlils034.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/courtsnlils038.jpg

My youngest daughter, Lily May is 5 (6 in sep) and is my princess:cloud9:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/IMG_6377a.jpg

M2 little ladies :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/IMG_6463.jpg


----------



## brownhairedmom

beautiful


----------



## mrscookie

Thanks for posting this, its lovely to see!
Rosie posey is so beautiful, and an adorable little girl xxxx


----------



## mrscookie

serina27 said:


> https://i496.photobucket.com/albums/rr323/serina2008tags/Phonepics058.jpg
> Jake aged 13

 
I can see a heart breaker in the making here :rofl:


----------



## helen1234

jaqui your children are lovely, very photogenic.

serina he's as vain as rosie taking his own picture he'll be a heart breaker he will lol

xx


----------



## leeanne

My other two babies are in my sig :)


----------



## sabby52

My other baby is Daniel-David aka Dan he is 11 (going on 18), he loves any sport, he is in a football team, a hurling team, a gaelic team, a cross country team and a basketball team. He loves his fashion and thinks he is the bees knees, he is a little man with a big attitude but I wouldnt have him any other way.:cloud9:

This is him on his last day of primary school 

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss302/Dandecmom/022.jpg

In his latest fashion !!! (dont ask)

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss302/Dandecmom/010-2.jpg

https://i586.photobucket.com/albums/ss302/Dandecmom/008-7.jpg


----------



## hypnorm

lol didn't realise neon stuff was back in fashion lol! cute.


----------



## sabby52

hypnorm said:


> lol didn't realise neon stuff was back in fashion lol! cute.

I dont know anything about fashion :blush: but Neon is a BIG thing at the moment (so I have been told) :rofl: and boys wearing wristbands, whats that al about, but I have also been told I just dont understand :rofl::rofl: Sometimes I feel 50 not 31


----------



## Amanda

What a brilliant thread! This is my 'baby' Kayleigh. She's 16 now. Sometimes she drives me potty with her messiness and lazyness, but she's extremely intelligent, has her life mapped out already (A levels, Uni, Teacher training, then becoming a teacher in America) and I know I'm lucky to have her. Charlie adores her!

This is the last photo from school before she starts college.

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/famanda33/09DD4D741F.jpg

These I found on the camera a few months ago!! She'll kill me if she knows I've done this!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/famanda33/4568441367a8847662076l.jpg
https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/famanda33/4568441367a9177930905l.jpg
https://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b101/famanda33/4568441367a9177931211l.jpg


----------



## lorrilou

everyone has such gorgeous children.

here is my little princess nicole (or devil child depending on her mood). she is 6 going on 21. loves to pinch mummy's make up, cant wait to wear a bra and keeps asking if she can wear my thongs when she's older :rofl:


aged 2 :cloud9:
https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj318/lorrilou_2008/nicolecute004.jpg
posing at the beach, aged 6

https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj318/lorrilou_2008/beach323.jpg


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Oh we do have some gorgeous looking kiddies on here don't we!! Fab pic's girls, it is true that they get a bit forgotten amongst all the baby threads xXx


----------



## princess_bump

i love this thread! its so fab to see the older kids! gorgeous ladies! you should all be very proud of yourselves :D xx


----------



## Eyes On Fire

Everyone has such beautiful children. I can't wait to have my own some day. :)


----------



## Drazic<3

What a bunch of georgous kids! You all must be so so proud, congratulations on each and every one of them!


----------



## fluffyblue

HI im always posting in the TTC and miscarriage thread lately so i really like this where I get to talk about my two brill kids.

This is Ben he is 16 just left school going to sixth form in September this is him at the Prom. Laura is my baby she is 8 and makes me laugh every day im so blessed with them both :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Prom 1.jpg
File size: 72.9 KB
Views: 38









Prom Ben and Laura.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 38









Laura hair.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## morri

hypnorm said:


> lol didn't realise neon stuff was back in fashion lol! cute.

Well fashion is circulating xD, when i was 12- 15 yo 70 clothes were the hit- You know the jeans which expand ridiculously from knee to ankle. and plateu shoes xD

so now ten years later it is the 80 s xD


----------



## Emsy26

Ok, apart from my baby, I have 3 other kiddies.

Lewis is 8, addicted to computers and adores his nanny & grandad, spends every weekend with them, well he will do until they move to cornwall Xmas...poor lil guy will be devastated! 
Brad is 6, grumpy lil guy but very loving when he wants to be or when he wants something :rofl: !
Then there's my lil girl, Amber who is 5, she may look cute....but beware she is a terror....VERY Loud and Hyper!! :rofl:

Amber,Lewis With Theo, and Brad = My Tribe! 
https://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp235/emsy26_album/P2190046.jpg


----------



## Emsy26

May I add, you ladies have gorgeous kiddies xx


----------



## morri

I guess your girl knows how to handle men when shes grown up seeing she has only brothers xD


----------



## Emsy26

Oh yes.....I dread her getting her first boyfriend when she's older....Poor Guy :rofl:


----------



## timbawundakin

Hi all,
I havnt been in this section before. Thought Id just come over and introduce my wee boy Robbie who is 10 in a few weeks time!! This is a picture of him sitting being a monkey with his cousin Sophie, 8. :haha:

Kat

xx
 



Attached Files:







Image002.jpg
File size: 95.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## helen1234

what gorgeous growing kids we have
xx


----------



## puddingqueen

My 16 year old daughter Beth............
 



Attached Files:







meee 2.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## louise1302

https://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv184/archierobert/032.jpg

first on the left is kai hes 9 and the mardy of the bunch
in the middle is brandon hes 11 and the aggressive one
and the one on the right is brad hes 10 and he cant sit still

i love them to bits but being so close together they are hard work, think constant fighting and argueing...can you tell as i write thiss theyre not having a good day, brandon has just whacked kai in the eye and give him a shiner and we're off to the chester meet on weds...hes gonna look great!!!!


----------



## louise1302

btw all youre kids are gorgeous jacqui ryan is going to break some hearts in a few years!!!


----------



## morri

My oh is also an all boys family and he had a lot of fights with his younger brothers lol.


----------



## helen1234

bump :)


----------



## dizzynic

Thought i would introduce my stunner Bethany marie she is 13 in November she loves her music and going on msn she is rather like a female version of Kevin LMAO she spends hours on her make up and hair and always has to be perfecto.


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

my little girl.. shes 20months, she will be two on feb 28th. Her birth is the 29th but we celebrate on 28th :happydance:

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v241/34/12/721590550/n721590550_2703479_6942.jpg
https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v241/34/12/721590550/n721590550_2703487_9092.jpg
https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v241/34/12/721590550/n721590550_2703496_1720.jpg

xmas last yr 
https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1925/34/12/721590550/n721590550_5286130_8288.jpg
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs038.snc1/3312_168852655550_721590550_6678859_3077202_n.jpg

and now :cloud9::cloud9:
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs218.snc1/8519_256761295550_721590550_8758486_6286233_n.jpg


----------



## letia659

I love showing off my lil man!! this is Jacob Levi and he is 5 years old!! :)

most recent pics I have took of him :)

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/jj1.jpg


https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/jj5.jpg

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/jj24.jpg


----------



## helen1234

Dizzynic, Bethany reminds me of Rosie msn mad, and loves to play and practice with makeup. she lovely :)

Taylorsmummy- hasnt she rown up, funny looking back on photo's you can still tell its them but they jusy look older lol. very pretty.

Letia- handsome young man you have, the dinosaurs are great pics, looks like he's enjoying himself

thanks for sharing xxx


----------

